# Treasure Island Beach Club (#0778) or Camaron Cove (#0843)



## Arb (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey ya'all.
I'm comparing these two RCI resorts, and wonder which would be more comfortable and convenient.
I'm just looking for your opinions.
My husb and I don't need an elaborate resort -- I want the beach and he wants golf convenience! 
But, we want to be able to sleep comfortably and have a bathroom and kitchen that're in good repair.
So, please let me know what you think!
Thanks so much for your help in this.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't forget to check the TUG reviews - click on "TUG Resort Databases" in the red bar at the top of the page.


----------



## Arb (Feb 4, 2010)

*Reviews*

I wish there were more current reviews on TUG for these resorts.


----------



## caribbean (Feb 4, 2010)

Cameron Cove would be my choice. Very nice large units, well kept. Well managed


----------



## Arb (Feb 4, 2010)

*Thanks*

Patty, Thanks!


----------



## Vodo (Feb 7, 2010)

I would choose Camaron Cove also.  The beach there is a little too shelly for my liking, but it's not terrible.  The resort is old, but the units are pretty well maintained and quite spacious.  There's a medium sized pool, a grilling area, and a hot tub onsite.  

Cindy


----------



## BevL (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you for the reassurance as well.  We have two back to back weeks at Camaron Cove next latel January into mid February.


----------

